# A new fishing partner



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

I hope these pictures come through.


















I was fishing today, he came down, lit 6 or 7 feet from me. Walked over to within 3 or 4 feet of me (as you can tell from the cell phone pics above) picked up my fish and ate it RIGHT THERE!!!!! THEN he sat there (with me taking pics and fishing) for 2 hours, right within 3 or 4 feet of me. I caught another fish and threw it behind my sled, he went and got it and brought it right back to the same spot and ate it to. It was amazing. I just hope I'm not in trouble for "feeding" him, trust me it was not intentional.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics. where was that at?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had this happen to me at East Canyon before but not as close.
The Eagle got within about 50' and waited for me to leave, When I did, he came over to see if I left him anything.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool, word must have got around that Grandpa's a good guy with good treats.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! What an experience. Wish I could have seen that one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

man that is a cool set of pics and a rare encounter indeed.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Now that is pretty cool.  What an awesome experience.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, thats really cool! I've seen the one at EC but I've never seen him get close to anyone.


----------



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

That should win you the picture of the week on roughin it outdoors


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't ya love mother nature. Trouble , no way. That fish belongs to it more than you. Very cool. Musta been pretty hungry or it does it a lot with other anglers.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool. It makes us appreciate nature that much more when things like that happen.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

That's about as cool as it gets!! He must have helped himself to other peoples fish to be so brazen. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have had them watching me pretty closely a few times, made me nervous. I decided I wasnt moving for them & if they were that hungry & brazen they can have em. I,ve had those river rats steal my fish twice now on the Logan river. 
Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures & story, got my vote for a campchief stove..


----------



## Brooks Rees (Sep 5, 2010)

That is amazing! In September I went to the Berry and saw this osprey swoop down and grab a 15" trout out of the water! It was the coolest sight ever!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

very cool


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

rad


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

That is just AWESOME


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mother Nature's always full of surprises. Awesome.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Was that at Deer Creek? I've had one come within 15 feet of us there before a couple different times while ice fishing. Last time i was there I seen one flying around above the ice I'm sure it was the same one I have seen in years past.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the roughin it pic


----------

